# Kuhli loaches.



## oldbloke (11 Aug 2013)

Are they extinct?
I've just realised that I have not seen any since I returned to the fold.


----------



## foxfish (11 Aug 2013)

Yes still around but they are not like the huge wild caught ones we used to get!
However they are elusive as ever lol....


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Aug 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Are they extinct?
> I've just realised that I have not seen any since I returned to the fold.


 
No, not extint yet. I've got the last 8


----------



## oldbloke (11 Aug 2013)




----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Aug 2013)

Just about every lfs round here stocks them. I was looking at a tank with around 50 in yesterday


----------



## oldbloke (11 Aug 2013)

Honest, I've visited around 7 pl;aces and none have had them.
I need to find some!


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Aug 2013)

Have a word with lfs im sure theyll add some to their fish order


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Aug 2013)

Yes, asking them to order some for you is best. That's how I got mine. They'll be probably babies and small but they really fatten up quickly after a while.


----------



## Henry (11 Aug 2013)

If shops don't stock them, it's probably because they're a ginormous pain in the blahblahblahblah to catch!


----------



## Unkillable Cat (22 Aug 2013)

If it helps my local maidenhead almost always has them and dirt cheap too. I picked up 6 for £5 a few months ago


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that!

I found them at my local M'head last week. They'd been there all the time!


----------



## Wallace (23 Aug 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I found them at my local M'head last week. They'd been there all the time!



Just hiding under a rock!


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

Wallace said:


> Just hiding under a rock!


 

Right!!!


----------



## Unkillable Cat (23 Aug 2013)

Glad you found them, I know what its like to track down a tricky fish


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

Unkillable Cat said:


> Glad you found them, I know what its like to track down a tricky fish


 
Thanks, mate.
It was just me who wasn't looking hard enough.


----------



## Christian Walker (23 Aug 2013)

Interesting fish. I have always been sort of fascinated by them but confused as well.  Do they serve any beneficial purpose in an aquarium (like shrimp or snails) or are they "just another fish" at the end of the day ?


----------



## Unkillable Cat (23 Aug 2013)

They are bottom feeders who thanks to their size and shape can get into the hard to reach areas to keep the substrate clean.


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Aug 2013)

Unkillable Cat said:


> They are bottom feeders who thanks to their size and shape can get into the hard to reach areas to keep the substrate clean.


 
Thanks UKC so do they actually dig into the substrate and squirm around in there, or are they just handy for reaching food particles in nooks and crannies ?


----------



## Unkillable Cat (24 Aug 2013)

I use sand and they do dig a little but not much, in large gravel I have seen them slip down to get to the goodies at the bottom though. Mostly for me they just get into the rock work and nooks .


----------



## RichardJW (1 Nov 2013)

Still see them occasionally up North , as commented earlier they look a bit lightweight . I remember when they first appeared there were many different species available  ( with varying bands , colour ways and sometimes no stripes )and all seemed to grow into big fat specimens ! Maybe they'll get sourced in the wild and re-appear at some stage !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardJW (2 Nov 2013)

Interesting link re Kuhlii Serpentine - Striped - brown to black bands over yellowish ground color — Loaches Online also pictures of plain coloured ones too.
Th site identifies them as being typically 3" ( 8cm) but I remember having some the size and thickness of Sharpie pens ( prob female ) .
Not sure how well they'd go with a planted fine substrate though !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Jan 2014)

My Mum has some (not that you ever see them in the tank) but your right, I don't see them often in shops.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny Walton (7 Jan 2014)

I can always get them, Great little fish they are!
How ever they are one of the hardest fish ive ever had to catch!!!!!!!


----------

